# Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. März 2008)

Hi.

Und zwar würde ich gern wissen, wie man Bilder so bearbeiten kann, das z.B. einzelne Objekte (z.B. Blüten) "ausgeschnitten" werden können und vor einen einfarbigen Hintergrund gesetzt werden können.

Also so hier:
 


Bei dem Bild habe ich die Blüte einfach vor einem weißen Hintergrund fotografiert und ein bisschen mit dem Kontrast und der Helligkeit rumgespielt. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.


Aber bei dem Bild will das irgendwie nicht richtig klappen, ohne dass die Blüte zu stark beeinträchtigt wird.
 


Wie kann ich das also so bearbeiten? Wie nennt man so eine Bearbeitungstechnik überhaupt?


----------



## Joachim (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Ich glaube das nennt man "Freistellen" 

Tippe das mal zusammen mit dem Namen deines Grafikprogrammes bei Tante G. ein und du solltest beinahe erschlagen werden.


----------



## ~jens~ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

na wie wäre es denn mit so 

Ich hab erst das Objekt ausgeschnitten und dann die Vignete verstellt dann sind die Kanten nicht mehr so scharf.
musste es leider nochmal machen und diesmal hat s nciht so gut geklappt...
lg


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hi.

@ Joachim: Danke, ja Freistellen so hieß das. Aber irgendwie find ich dazu nichts richtiges. Hab nur eine Beschreibung gefunden wie man sowas mit der Lassofunktion macht aber das geht ja total blöd. :? 


@ Jens: Danke, sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, aber bei deiner Methode hat man aber den Effekt, dass die Ränder zu sehr verwaschen aussehen und die Farbe (vor allem am Stiel) verloren geht.



Bei dieser Orchideen-Blüte hat meine Methode auch wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Moin Mirko,

dann frag ich eben erstmal: Welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm benutzt du denn dazu? 

Dann kann man vielleicht gezielter helfen...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hi Joachim.

Also ich benutz entweder Ulead PhotoImpact XL oder Ulead PhotoImpact 12. Sind eigentlich fast identisch.


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

So, ich hab mal den Rest abgetrennt und in ein neues Thema verschoben ... 

EDIT: Aufgrund einer erbosten Mail hier noch der Link zu den abgetrennten Beiträgen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15917

@Mirko
Schau mal hier, ist zwar teilweise für andere Versionen von Photoimpact aber vielleicht hilfts trotzdem:
- http://www.juergens-workshops.de/tutorial/photoimpact8/index.php?show=freistellen

- http://www.html-world.de/program/photoimpact_ov.php

- http://digitalfotografie-foren.de/viewforum.php?f=28


----------

